# 6.0 tuners?



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I've never really looked much into 6.0s as far as tuners go, I know there are a few 6.0 guys on here, care to either point me in the right direction or take me to school on tuners for a 6.0? All I really know is to stay away from banks/bullydog and generic brands like that.. I've heard of SCT, but not much about it. If all goes well I should be getting myself an '05+ 6.0, or a LLY/LBZ dmax.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I have the SCT with Spartan programs. Simply the best in my opinion. My truck is an 07 dually with 4.30 gears. The only other mod I have is an MBRP with cat delete and 3.5" downpipe. With their "hybrid race" (not full race) my truck ran 15.62 @ 88mph. Then it went back to work and towed my buddies Chevelle home while getting 14mpg loaded. Great tunes from these guys.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Can you explain more about the relationship between SCT/spartan? I thought they were two different companies?


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I know I already posted this in your other thread, but SCT with Innovative tunes.

Source: I'm always on powerstroke.org, and most guys run that setup on their 6.0's.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

JaimeG;1057922 said:


> I know I already posted this in your other thread, but SCT with Innovative tunes.
> 
> Source: I'm always on powerstroke.org, and most guys run that setup on their 6.0's.


I have to agree I have an SCT with Custom Tunes from Eric at Innovative Diesel,seems to be the best tuner for the 6.0L.:salute:


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't forget the fact that our 6.0's love to stretch the head bolts with aggressive tunes. If you're going for the more powerful tunes don't forget to invest in some new head bolts too.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm running the hypermax programmer, I usually keep it on the lowest setting which is a 25hp increase over stock. I can crank it up to 150hp and really fly, I've only done that once.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

massfirefighter;1057993 said:


> Don't forget the fact that our 6.0's love to stretch the head bolts with aggressive tunes. If you're going for the more powerful tunes don't forget to invest in some new head bolts too.


Yah, the plan would be to be on an economy tune most of the time and tow tune and go fast every once in a while.



erkoehler;1057995 said:


> I'm running the hypermax programmer, I usually keep it on the lowest setting which is a 25hp increase over stock. I can crank it up to 150hp and really fly, I've only done that once.


Why the hypermax over SCT? Where did you get it? How much did it run you? You need better pics of the new rig lol.



jayman3;1057986 said:


> I have to agree I have an SCT with Custom Tunes from Eric at Innovative Diesel,seems to be the best tuner for the 6.0L.:salute:


Thats what I seem to be finding out today. No real bad opinions on them.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

The original owner of the truck had purchased the Hypermax, when he traded the truck in he took it out. Amazingly he saw one of my shop guys at a marina with my truck and gave him his contact info. I was able to contact him and get the programmer from him for $200.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

erkoehler;1058011 said:


> The original owner of the truck had purchased the Hypermax, when he traded the truck in he took it out. Amazingly he saw one of my shop guys at a marina with my truck and gave him his contact info. I was able to contact him and get the programmer from him for $200.


Small world lol. I'd like the twin to your truck but black! 
btw you wouldnt happen to deal with yamaha waverunners at all would you?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

SCT with tunes from Eric at Innovative. He tunes our 6.4's and has tuned my 6.0's in the past. I have ran almost every available tuning device on the 6.0's (banks, edge, bullydog, superchip, ts, predator and SCT) SCT is the ONLY way to go. With the SCT I have tried tunes from 4or 5 different custom tuners. Eric at innovative is the only one I will continue to deal with.
With the 6.0's there is a chance you will need studs but I have had 3 6.0s and never studded any one of them. My 04 was making 700hp and 50psi of boost on stock bolts :} 
Robert Cook


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1058086 said:


> SCT with tunes from Eric at Innovative. He tunes our 6.4's and has tuned my 6.0's in the past. I have ran almost every available tuning device on the 6.0's (banks, edge, bullydog, superchip, ts, predator and SCT) SCT is the ONLY way to go. With the SCT I have tried tunes from 4or 5 different custom tuners. Eric at innovative is the only one I will continue to deal with.
> With the 6.0's there is a chance you will need studs but I have had 3 6.0s and never studded any one of them. My 04 was making 700hp and 50psi of boost on stock bolts :}
> Robert Cook


What does it run for the SCT tuner and what tunes are available? I was thinkin an economy, 2 tow tunes, and then 2 more fun tunes.. Unless theres some other fun ones like the drive through tune on 7.3s lol.
How do you switch from tune to tune? Is there a control module like with most tuners or just a switch or somethin else? Can you switch tunes on the fly or do you need to be stopped? Anything else I should know about them? lol

I was waiting for you to chime in haha.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;1058007 said:


> Why the hypermax over SCT? Where did you get it? How much did it run you? You need better pics of the new rig lol.


Hypermax is pretty local to us.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

WilliamOak;1058139 said:


> What does it run for the SCT tuner and what tunes are available? I was thinkin an economy, 2 tow tunes, and then 2 more fun tunes.. Unless theres some other fun ones like the drive through tune on 7.3s lol.
> How do you switch from tune to tune? Is there a control module like with most tuners or just a switch or somethin else? Can you switch tunes on the fly or do you need to be stopped? Anything else I should know about them? lol
> 
> I was waiting for you to chime in haha.


The SCT X3 Programmer is like $430, custom tunes are $65 each I believe. You have to stop to change tunes, because your transmission has to relearn shifting points, that's why its so good, because it saves your tranny. You choose between Street, Towing, Economy tunes, there's different levels in each of them. (I think)


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Jamie is right. You have to stop to re-program. And the trans tuning is to die for. Don't worry about it taking time to re-tune. Once you find a program you like you will leave it on most of the time. I run Eric's extreme street tune in my 6.4 about 80% of the time. The only time I load a different tune is to go race at the track or if I am going to tow something heavy (10k+) further than 20 or 30 miles. I think your looking at like $450 including tunes. To give you a Idea on power, with just a tune and exhaust I have ran 14.6's in a CC DRW at 6000 feet above sea level.
Robert


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1058274 said:


> Jamie is right. You have to stop to re-program. And the trans tuning is to die for. Don't worry about it taking time to re-tune. Once you find a program you like you will leave it on most of the time. I run Eric's extreme street tune in my 6.4 about 80% of the time. The only time I load a different tune is to go race at the track or if I am going to tow something heavy (10k+) further than 20 or 30 miles. I think your looking at like $450 including tunes. To give you a Idea on power, with just a tune and exhaust I have ran 14.6's in a CC DRW at 6000 feet above sea level.
> Robert


sorry to hijack the thread a lil but i was wondering. if you throw a tuner on a 06 wit the 6.0, would the dealer be able to tell your using one if you pull it out for warranty work? ive heard yes it leaves a code and ive heard no. do you know since youve had em in 6.0's before?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1058274 said:


> Jamie is right. You have to stop to re-program. And the trans tuning is to die for. Don't worry about it taking time to re-tune. Once you find a program you like you will leave it on most of the time. I run Eric's extreme street tune in my 6.4 about 80% of the time. The only time I load a different tune is to go race at the track or if I am going to tow something heavy (10k+) further than 20 or 30 miles. I think your looking at like $450 including tunes. To give you a Idea on power, with just a tune and exhaust I have ran 14.6's in a CC DRW at 6000 feet above sea level.
> Robert


Rob- did you bother to go with an economy tune or have any first hand experience with one and what type of mileage one can expect? Around town I'd love to have and would probably stick with a fun tune but driving to school and back (3+ hours and mostly flat 60-65mph driving, mpg heaven basically lol) is really where Id want the truck to shine.
Would you say theres no need for a shift kit with the SCT tuner? Would it only help or just be $$ I simply dont need to spend? Also once again please excuse my ignorance but you just ordered the tuner from eric and had it installed locally (or diy) or does it have to go to eric?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

metallihockey88;1058280 said:


> sorry to hijack the thread a lil but i was wondering. if you throw a tuner on a 06 wit the 6.0, would the dealer be able to tell your using one if you pull it out for warranty work? ive heard yes it leaves a code and ive heard no. do you know since youve had em in 6.0's before?


No matter what you do, if they dig deep enough they can find something. That being said I have had a lot of warranty work done on trucks that have had tuners. The safest thing for warranty is only use a mild tune so that you don't need gauges. And only do a cat back exhaust. Things like gauges, intakes and full exhaust systems are things that make them look for a tuner.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

WilliamOak;1058282 said:


> Rob- did you bother to go with an economy tune or have any first hand experience with one and what type of mileage one can expect? Around town I'd love to have and would probably stick with a fun tune but driving to school and back (3+ hours and mostly flat 60-65mph driving, mpg heaven basically lol) is really where Id want the truck to shine.
> Would you say theres no need for a shift kit with the SCT tuner? Would it only help or just be $$ I simply dont need to spend? Also once again please excuse my ignorance but you just ordered the tuner from eric and had it installed locally (or diy) or does it have to go to eric?


I have tried economy tunes but have always gotten my best fuel economy on extreme street or race tunes. I know it does not sound right but it is true. With my CC DRW trucks The best I have done is right at 20 mpg on the highway at 70mph. Normal highway driving I would always get around 17-18. There is no real way to do a shift kit on a 5r110 trans. The SCT does a great job of controlling the transmission. When you order the tuner Eric will ship it to you. Then you use it to read your strategy on your truck, then he will write the tunes and e-mail the tunes to you. Very simple.
Robert


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1058332 said:


> I have tried economy tunes but have always gotten my best fuel economy on extreme street or race tunes. I know it does not sound right but it is true. With my CC DRW trucks The best I have done is right at 20 mpg on the highway at 70mph. Normal highway driving I would always get around 17-18. There is no real way to do a shift kit on a 5r110 trans. The SCT does a great job of controlling the transmission. When you order the tuner Eric will ship it to you. Then you use it to read your strategy on your truck, then he will write the tunes and e-mail the tunes to you. Very simple.
> Robert


So I should expect a bit more mpg out of a SRW with 3.73s then if my logic is correct? The only real weight the truck will be carrying for the trips to and from school will be my toolbox and me, no 100 gal transfer tanks or cabs full of people.

Sounds very easy, and no shift kit = more $ in my pocket (or for other mods payup), I had always assumed you could do one on any trans. I guess you learn something new every day! lol.

I would have never guessed that you would get the best mileage out of a race tune, definitely doesnt seem like how it should be lol.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1058328 said:


> No matter what you do, if they dig deep enough they can find something. That being said I have had a lot of warranty work done on trucks that have had tuners. The safest thing for warranty is only use a mild tune so that you don't need gauges. And only do a cat back exhaust. Things like gauges, intakes and full exhaust systems are things that make them look for a tuner.


yea, thats kinda what i figured. would love ot blow my headgaskets under warranty but kinda risky if they tell me to pack sand. wish there was a good way to blow the headgaskets without a tuner. with my luck ill get it all tuned and done up, the gaskets will be fine and then blow like 1000 miles after the warranty runs out. i know it will, that kinda stuff always happens to me


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

If the gaskets blow, have the heads decked, put some arp studs in and block off the egr. Then all your problems are gone.
Robert


----------



## balreadysaid (Jul 23, 2010)

i dont get why they werent using arp from the factory after years of this problems. even the tool companies made out by making torque adapters just for the 6.0 heads. my uncle has a truck garage and it is filled with fords! 6.0, 6.4, evn alot of 7.3 or t444e engines which i think are the same not sure though. im in upstate ny and trucks dont last more than 10 yrs max out here before they are toast. mine is about done and it only has 85000 miles on it lol. i hope the newer diesels dont break from all these emisions gadgets they have and i hope their are simple ways to bypass them especially the def fluid. thats just nonsense.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1058383 said:


> If the gaskets blow, have the heads decked, put some arp studs in and block off the egr. Then all your problems are gone.
> Robert


Rob if you had to say how much of a difference did tuning make for your 6.0s? I test drove an lly dmax yesterday along with an '05 6.0 and it was night and day vs the dmax. dmax was much faster and felt way more powerful. Could had been that the 6.0 had a harder life or some other outside factor but I was dissappointed to say the least. Which is a shame because I love love love fords interior vs. GM.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;1058861 said:


> Rob if you had to say how much of a difference did tuning make for your 6.0s? I test drove an lly dmax yesterday along with an '05 6.0 and it was night and day vs the dmax. dmax was much faster and felt way more powerful. Could had been that the 6.0 had a harder life or some other outside factor but I was dissappointed to say the least. Which is a shame because I love love love fords interior vs. GM.


I vote for Dmax. I've driven one that's been tuned pretty well and it scoots.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The 6.0 will pick up well over 150hp to the wheels with good tuning. Are you sure the d-max was stock? A 6.0 with custom tunes will make more power then a custom tuned LLY As long as the trucks are stock other than intake/exhaust.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1058918 said:


> The 6.0 will pick up well over 150hp to the wheels with good tuning. Are you sure the d-max was stock? A 6.0 with custom tunes will make more power then a custom tuned LLY As long as the trucks are stock other than intake/exhaust.


Maybe it was just the 6.0 I drove. I've driven others that seemed much much better. Yah dmax was stock. My mind isnt nearly made up yet, I guess it depends somewhat on what I can find thats not a ridiculous distance from my place of residence.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

The biggest flaw with the Hypermax tuner is NO transmission tuning. You are adding more power to the engine and using stock line pressure and shift points that were designed for stock power. This is a quick way to kill a transmission.
The SCT in standard form has the ability to increase line pressure and change shift points. You do not need custom tunes to do this like the old tuner did. Custom tunes do have some benefit but are not necessary unless you are going to run it on kill all the time. . The standard SCT also has the capability to turn off the EGR and reprogram the speedo for a tire change. I would start with the standard SCT and if and when you want to get crazy you can always buy custom tunes later. It is a great tuner for $400 with tons of options avaliable.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

My Dmax will inihilate my 6.0. The 6.0 tows and plows great though. Comparing the 2, obviously the Dmax is my #1 choice, but the 6.0 does the job. It's so far made it over 220k miles............

I'm all about tuning trucks, but I have no plans to tune the 6.0.........that's the main reason many of them had the problems they did.


----------



## Dirty Jersey (Feb 10, 2010)

As stated a nice tune from Innovative or from Elite diesel. I had a 6.0 tuned. and one of my buddies was in the Diesel Power Challenge this year with his twin turbo 6.0. All his tuning done right at Innovative in Maryland. Another problem was the tuners that would advance the timing, And then the fun puking problems from the degas bottle. Egr valves going, coking turbos etc. As stated they can tell if your tuned by how the star pattern on the top of the piston. But have to prove it. Also the heads too they lift quite nicely stretching the studs. If any body is interested I have a Edge juice platinum with attitude monitor for the 03/04 Ford 6.0 in the box in my shop. Just PM me. And have for a good price. Tired of looking at it.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Figured I'd bump this back up with a quick ?-
do the SCT tuners come with some sort of display/selector is it just a switch type deal?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The sct livewire does have a display but you don't want it. Your best bet is a sct x-cal from Eric at innovative and a set of real gauges(Eric will make you a package deal). The sct is a programmer, it is not adjustable on the go. I know quite a few people that did not want something that they could not adjust on the fly but once I got them to try it they always bought it. 
Robert


----------

